# msten as no local source



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey guys

So after 4 months off, Ive recently started msten @ 20mg per day. No longer can I order bits and bobs online so restricted to local shopping.

Only a week in and my deadlift has shot up. Was repping 170kg yesterday, first time in 12 months to hit that again. Looking forward to seeing what the results are like in the 3rd/3th week.

How do you all find msten?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

poisonous


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Poisonous? As in the methylation?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

bit tongue in cheek but i found the stuff killed me

i couldnt eat anything and i was painfully lethargic

there were other factors involved so i cant solely pin it on msten but i did notice a level of toxicity that seemed more prominent than even the likes of superdrol or winny


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

agreed, worst thing ive ever tried, felt like death the whole cycle for no better gainz.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow - I generally feel great on it, superdrol on the other hand made me feel shocking. Nothing beats the feeling of test tho


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting, have a couple of tubs of msten in my stash but not tried it yet. Never felt any physical sides from sdrol myself so should be golden on msten im thinking.

Which brand you using bud?


----------

